
Selling SaaS?  The perfect book... - fapi1974
http://www.fernandopizarro.com/blueprints
======
fapi1974
Hi everyone - I'm the author of "Blueprints for a SaaS Sales Organization."
Happy to take any questions on this lovely Sunday afternoon. The point of the
book is that selling SaaS is different from selling anything else, and how you
set up your teams needs to fit the model. The link above will take you to a
free excerpt!!

